# *New Pigeons!!! What do yall think? (I'm New)



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I had a friend who moved away and gave me these 2. I did some research and learned that Blue-the cock- is a regular fantail, and CoCo-the hen- is a regular fantail crossed with an indian fantail. They are beautiful. Right now, I have them in a banty pen. It just does not give them justice. They barley have room to have a short flight to the "resting plank" where their food and water is. So, I am building them a off the ground pen. Measurements: 5ft long, 3ft wide, and 4 feet tall. (1 foot off the ground) The back will have 3 wooded sides and a 2x2 support on each side with a 3ft long 2x4 for roosting all the way across. under it will be the nest box[es]. It might be a 2x6 above the roosting plank. The whole reason is so that they have a flat wide surface not to damage their tails but, also don't get poo in the nest box. then have a solid wood floor with a 1x2 border to the wire floor to prevent pine shavings from coming out. I will have 2 doors, one on the front and one on the back to check on newly hatched squabs or eggs. The wire will be 1x1 and the floor wire will be that little wire. Both doors will be wooden framed with hinges. One will be wire and one solid wood. Anyway, what do you think? There will be about 3 resting roosts in the pen. 1 low, 1 high and one natural one. (tree branch based) a feeding/watering plank of wood will be set at the door for easy access to replace food and water. (water dish and food dish will set on plank) And I have a picture of my birds. I am looking for a pair of Homers too.


----------



## TheFormOfaDove (Jun 9, 2007)

Very Pretty.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Welcome to Pigeon-Talk*

Hi jdjd and welcome to pigeon-talk. Pretty birds you have there. Love the feathered tootsies on the one bird  

We have birds come up from time to time for adoption that are can't be kept for one reason or another, others have been lost and can't be reunited with an owner, and some can't be released back (of course a homer wouldn't fall in that catagory as they aren't feral to start with), and sometimes someone's loft is so full they need to pass some of their birds along to others. When you get your new pigeon digs built, I'm sure we can come up with someone for you  

And we LOVE pictures here. Keep posting 'em


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty birds, jdjd. I am especially partial to fantails. 

Your plans for their new enclosure sound good though you might want to consider using 1/2 x 1/2 inch wire instead of the 1 x 1. The smaller openings would be more predator proof, and thus, safer for the birds.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Definitely go for the smaller mesh wire. Snakes and rodents can definitely get through a 1X1 mesh as well as any beastie that can reach a paw through. Use the smallest wire you can.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

those are some very good looking birds you have there!


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone*

Everyone, Thank you for commenting. flitsnowzoom, thank you for telling me about the adoption options-I would really like to add a pair of Homers to my pigeon loft. Oh, don't you worry I will have TONS of pictures of the new pen, and their 1st eggs. Them sitting, them feeding the young (hopefully without disturbing them  ) And the little squabs. And thank you TAWhatley, and flitsnowzoom for advising me for the smaller wire. I will deff. put this into the plans. I can not wait untill they get their new pen! Now, about adding another pair...would this be ok? How many pigeons could live in this loft VERY COMFORTLY? I could build a whole nother loft for my Homers, but it kinda beats the purpose of having one big one. (Alright its tiny, but im talking backyard pigeon loft-lol ) I also wanted to know do I need a seperate pen for my fledgelings who are ready to be seperated from their parents? Another question from the unexperienced...lol...What food should I be giving my pigeons? Like a name of pigeon feed. And where in the heck do I get pigeon feed? lol, maybe petsmart? And the pigeon Grit is a must. And what age to give peas to the youngsters? (also, cooked or raw) One more-  - What kind of roosts should I have in the wire part for them just to rest on? 1x1 wood peices? I really don't know. The other one was going to be a natural looking tree branch. Thank you all for helping me out, I can't wait for all of you to see the finished product!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovely birds! 

Pigeons like flat surfaces to perch on better than round ones. Do keep your idea for the tree branch, but I'd recommend some 1"x 4's or wider for them to sit on as well. My birds love to lounge, reclining on one wing while they watch the world, on 1" x 6". strips that are around the sides of the aviary.
I'll be eager to see your loft when you get it done.

Margarret


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi jdjd. Love your pigeons and your enthusiasm. Welcome to pigeon talk and good luck with your loft!!!!!
Jayne


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*thank you Margarret and Jane*

Ok, I will be sure to have flat "resting roosts" in the wire part of the pen. My plan for the night roost was going to be a 2x6 or something wide so that I can have the nest boxes under it without them pooping on it.   

Anyway, thank you guys for all the support, greetings, and ideas. They will deff. help with the loft plans. Can't wait for yall to see the loft, then the eggs, then the BABIES!


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, everyone by the way, my name is John. lol  Forgot about introducing myself. Well, I live in Alabama and I have poultry, goats, a welsh pony- for my son- some dogs, a rabbit, soon some pigeons, and a loving wife and son.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi John, welcome to the forum. 

You can't ask for much more than a loving wife and son - and, now some pigeons!  They are wonderful little beings and I think your family will really enjoy having them.

Personally, I would go for the 1/4" hardware cloth. It is pretty hard for anything to get through that. Also, now is the time if you want to make the loft a little larger, you can do so. 

Your new pigeons are very pretty.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi John, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You can't ask for much more than a loving wife and son - and, now some pigeons!  **EXACTLY!!! lol* They are wonderful little beings and I think your family will really enjoy having them.
> 
> ...


Yes, im thinking about making the whole thing double what it is...Thanks for the comments

I have a question though for anyone to answer- Can you(anyone) give me a name of a pigeon feed, that is really good and has everything my pigeons need. I also need a name of pigeon grit. Thank you, and please answer the feed questions asap. thanks John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know about the feed as I mix my own food for my birds.
I don't think petsmart carries pigeon specific food but a feed store near you might.
The pigeon supply houses, jedds, foy's, siegel have the grit you need for your birds.

Reti


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Reti said:


> I don't know about the feed as I mix my own food for my birds.
> I don't think petsmart carries pigeon specific food but a feed store near you might.
> The pigeon supply houses, jedds, foy's, siegel have the grit you need for your birds.
> 
> Reti


At the feed store, what should I ask for? Can I feed them chicken scratch? That's what they are on right now. I don't think we have any of those places around us you mentioned for grit- will they ship?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, Our local Petsmart carries Kaytee Dove Mix - think it is a 5 lb. bag and can be used very well for pigeons. It has different peas and seed in it. We mix in (from the grocery store) dried lentils, split peas, barley. We also give them some whole popcorn, more in the winter though. To that we mix in safflour seed - our local Lowe's (the building supply one) carries this and it is cheaper there than even Wal-mart. And, we're odd,  but we get Zupreem for cockatiels and small hookbills and throw in a hand full or two. Our pigeons absolutely love it. As a afternoon treat, they get about a cup of Hartz Mtn. seed for small birds (it has rape seed which they also love), a little Zupreem and safflour seed. We're also using a new kind of true pigeon seed - can't remember the name because a friend got it for us - but I kinda like the Kaytee dove mix better because the peas are not as large as this is.

We use a red grit but again, our friend ordered this for us and I'm not sure what kind or where it came from.


Forgot to mention in the feed comments that we also put in the feed mix, regular wild bird seed, the kind you can get in 50 lb. bags at Wal-mart. We go through a bag about every two weeks because we feed a lot of birds in the city.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jdjd said:


> Can I feed them chicken scratch? That's what they are on right now. I don't think we have any of those places around us you mentioned for grit- will they ship?


Hello and welcome,

Unfortunately, chicken scratch is not good for pigeons, it doesn't provide the neccessary nutrients that pigeons require that is in the various grains, legumes and seeds that are in a good pigeon mix, and cracked corn is unhealthy, they need whole corn.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Hello and welcome,
> 
> Unfortunately, chicken scratch is not good for pigeons, it doesn't provide the neccessary nutrients that pigeons require that is in the various grains, legumes and seeds that are in a good pigeon mix, and cracked corn is unhealthy, they need whole corn.


oh no, my gosh I have to get the dove mix right away.... My friend has raised pigeons for about 3 years now and he said it was quite alright to have them on "what ever you feed your chickens" that is the only reason they were on it in the 1st place... I will try to change their diet ASAP. 


Now, Lady Tarheel, I don't think I can as many things as you can lol. I really need to know of a name of grit I can purchase somewhere. For feed, can I just do the dove mix from petsmart adding whole maize (agian like you said not as much as in winter) and supply them with nutricious treats - if you could name some...maybe fresh greens? Just give me some names of fresh greens/fruits that would be good for them, I have NO idea where to get grit guys...NONE, Please help out, maybe give me a site to order from? (that would be my last option) I will check the stores around here though. THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> John, Our local Petsmart carries Kaytee Dove Mix - think it is a 5 lb. bag and can be used very well for pigeons. It has different peas and seed in it. We mix in (from the grocery store) dried lentils, split peas, barley. We also give them some whole popcorn, more in the winter though. To that we mix in safflour seed - our local Lowe's (the building supply one) carries this and it is cheaper there than even Wal-mart. And, we're odd,  but we get Zupreem for cockatiels and small hookbills and throw in a hand full or two. Our pigeons absolutely love it. As a afternoon treat, they get about a cup of Hartz Mtn. seed for small birds (it has rape seed which they also love), a little Zupreem and safflour seed. We're also using a new kind of true pigeon seed - can't remember the name because a friend got it for us - but I kinda like the Kaytee dove mix better because the peas are not as large as this is.
> 
> We use a red grit but again, our friend ordered this for us and I'm not sure what kind or where it came from.
> 
> ...


Ok, Lady tarheel will this work: Kaytee Dove Mix + dried lentils + split peas + barley. Then get grit somewhere? Or do they NEED the wild bird seed? How much of which should I put into the feed? Im ghessing more Kaytee Dove Mix then anything right?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hey hey John! Nice to meet you!
Those birds are stunning! 
The brown one is fine-looking I love their tail feathers!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

jdjd said:


> Ok, Lady tarheel will this work: Kaytee Dove Mix + dried lentils + split peas + barley. Then get grit somewhere? Or do they NEED the wild bird seed? How much of which should I put into the feed? Im ghessing more Kaytee Dove Mix then anything right?


John, it will work but I would add safflour seed to the list. Pigeons love them and you don't need to give them too much. 

Don't know if anyone has mentioned to you but pigeons really don't eat a great deal - 2-3 TBSP of the feed mixture, twice a day.

We give our pigeons chopped kale at least one time a week. Romaine lettuce is also good but the kale has more nutrients and the birds love it.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Hey hey John! Nice to meet you!
> Those birds are stunning!
> The brown one is fine-looking I love their tail feathers!


Thanks so much- nice to meet you too. Yes CoCo is beautiful I thought- she will make some beautiful babies...wait what will I get crossing the two together???


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Ok, making my list and checking it twice*



Lady Tarheel said:


> John, it will work but I would add safflour seed to the list. Pigeons love them and you don't need to give them too much.
> 
> Don't know if anyone has mentioned to you but pigeons really don't eat a great deal - 2-3 TBSP of the feed mixture, twice a day.
> 
> We give our pigeons chopped kale at least one time a week. Romaine lettuce is also good but the kale has more nutrients and the birds love it.


I know I can get romaine lettuce so, I will subsitute kale for romaine lettuce.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, I knew they barley eat anything or drink anything-it seems like it.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Tippler mix should be good


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

hey you found it! What do you think? I really think Coco is pretty. Wouldn't her daughter be a good Isabella if she had more of her mothers color. (hopefully recessive red+white)


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey jdjd,

As far as the supply houses go, they all ship to you directly. The only down side is you have to pay shipping and in some cases, especially feed, it weighs so much that the shipping is more than the product. I will be getting my grit and pick stones from the supply houses. We get our feed through a supplier in Tenn. We get Brown's feed. Everyone down here is very pleased with it and when bought in bulk is quite cheap. In addition to their pigeon mixes, they also carry individual grains if you want wheat, safflower, peanuts, barley or whatever you might want to add to their diet. Our club goes in on monthly or bi-monthly orders. The more you order the cheaper it is.

Hope this helps some,

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Hey jdjd,
> 
> As far as the supply houses go, they all ship to you directly. The only down side is you have to pay shipping and in some cases, especially feed, it weighs so much that the shipping is more than the product. *I will be getting my grit and pick stones from the supply houses. We get our feed through *a supplier in Tenn. We get Brown's feed. Everyone down here is very pleased with it and when bought in bulk is quite cheap. In addition to their pigeon mixes, they also carry individual grains if you want wheat, safflower, peanuts, barley or whatever you might want to add to their diet. Our club goes in on monthly or bi-monthly orders. The more you order the cheaper it is.
> 
> ...


We buy Browns feed and grit too. Why don't you get your grit from Browns?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Renee,

I didn't know Brown's had grit. Thanks for the heads up, I will check it out. I am looking for something that includes the minerals like calcium, etc. I will definitely look into what Brown's carries. You just never know the things you will learn on Pigeon-Talk!  

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Renee,
> 
> I didn't know Brown's had grit. Thanks for the heads up, I will check it out. I am looking for something that includes the minerals like calcium, etc. I will definitely look into what Brown's carries. You just never know the things you will learn on Pigeon-Talk!
> 
> ...


They carry the red grit and the gray grit. 50 lb bags. We pay $13 a bag. And your pick pots.........get them from Seigels. Natural Pick Pot. Item #5328A I buy them by the case (12pk). They are the best price I've found and they come in those little clay pots which come in VERY handy when you start breeding and need individual bowls of feed. I buy a couple of cases a year because I'm always breaking the pots LOL.........and then when I get enough pots, I buy the case without the pots.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

what i found out the right feed? and what about coco?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi John, welcome to Pigeon Talk. Very pretty birds you have there. I just wanted to add to the advice already given that a good rule of thumb on loft space is two square feet per pigeon. 

Do you want homers because you want to fly them? Because homer cocks can be aggressive and might boss your fantails around. You might want to go with a smaller, less aggressive breed.

On loft building: build the biggest loft you can afford, and creating a separate space for recently weaned youngsters is a good idea. You'll be amazed at how fast your flock grows!
Enjoy.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Thanks all of you*

Coco has been visiting the nest alot. I found her on it agian today before we went to my mothers for 4th of July. No, I just wanted homers because I heard they were great setter and broody birds. Well, I'll ghess I'll have to find some other breed... A nice saddleback fantail would be pretty. Anyway thanks for all the help you guys. Will post pics of the loft later. Oh, and yes I have a nice 2 sided pen for my "weanlings" - and at this age they need lots of cooked peas. right?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't give mine cooked anything, just 16% protein pigeon mix. Extra safflower seed is a great treat.


----------

